# 'swollen' rabbit anus



## BunnyLulu (Aug 3, 2014)

i just noticed that my 5 years old bunny has a dark pinkish color in her anus (don't know what it's originally called) and somewhat swollen and looks lump and soft. she eats and drinks well, yet i don't know what's the cause of it or how to treat it without visiting a vet since there's none near my house.
anyone knows how to treat this situation? :s


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 3, 2014)

Are you sure its her anus or is it her vulva? Is she spayed? A picture would help.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 3, 2014)

sounds like her vulva(vent) that's one of the many normal colours. Means she is just at or just past breeding readiness.


----------



## BunnyLulu (Aug 3, 2014)

Watermelons said:


> Are you sure its her anus or is it her vulva? Is she spayed? A picture would help.


Not sure, I'll take a picture of it soon and reply to you


----------



## BunnyLulu (Aug 3, 2014)

]


Watermelons said:


> Are you sure its her anus or is it her vulva? Is she spayed? A picture would help.


here it is but by taking a closer look, you'll notice something liquid-ish inside


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure i see anything there. You need to move the fur away from the privates.


----------



## squidpop (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a picture of a rabbits vulva when they are ready to breed- its normal for it to turn bright red or even purple. 

The Anus is at the bottom. 

If its the vulva that's swollen it might be ok-- ( but to prevent cancer she should be spayed )

But if it the anus that is swollen you really need to take her to a vet, it could be a prolapsed anus and thats bad.


----------

